# Stiche in Zehdenick



## Carpy21 (16. Juni 2003)

Hi ihr dort draußen,

kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps über die Stiche in Zehdenick geben.
Wie sieht die Bestandsdichte und die Durchschnittsgewichte aus?
Freu mich auch jede andere nützliche Info.


Gruß
carpy21

PS: Viele Dicke!!!:q


----------



## Jirko (16. Juni 2003)

ich kann dir zwar nichts zur bestandsdichte und durchschnittsgewichte sagen, nur eines, die stiche in zehdenick sind von berliner anglern sehr stark frequentiert. will sagen, daß das angeln in den stichen zwar immer einen versuch wert ist, erwarte aber keine wunder, da der befischungsdruck immens ist. meine fänge lagen immer, was die größe und menge anbelangt, im unteren level. vielleicht liegt es ja auch an mir, aber nach gesprächen mit vielen anglern, welche die stiche aufsuchten und die gleiche erfahrung machen mußten, liegt die vermutung nahe, daß es extrem schwer ist, in den stichen erfolgreich auf größe und menge fischen zu gehen.

aber nichts ist unmöglich und mit ausgefeilten und nicht alltäglichen angelmethoden- und techniken denke ich mal ist auch in den stichen mit erfolgen zu rechnen. dennoch petri heil #h


----------



## Kunze (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

In den den Tonstichen habe ich als kleiner Bub geangelt.

Das waren noch Zeiten... #h


----------



## Carpy21 (17. Juni 2003)

@kunze

hi,

mich würde mal interessieren was du dort so als kleiner Bub gefangen hast .

Um genau zu sein, welche größe hatten die Fische die du dort gefangen hast und wie lange ist es her?

Bin dir über ne antwort dankbar!

Danke
Carpy21


----------



## Kunze (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Ich weis, meine Antwort hatte kaum praktischen Wert, aber die 

Frage erweckte Erinnerungen. Das Ganze geschah vor 30 Jahren.

Habe als Kind meinen Vater zum Angeln begleitet.

Damals hatte ich nicht die Geduld, aber Karpfen bis 70cm, schöne 

Schleien und jede Menge Weißfische konnte ich mit Hilfe meines 

Vaters landen.

Es waren meine anglerischen Anfänge. #h


----------



## The-Carphunter (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stiche in Zehdenick*

Moinesens...
 -Da habe ich aber mal wieder nen alten Thread herausgekramt; aber passend (zum Glück gibt es ja die Suchfunktion|supergri)

Am überlegen, wo man mal etwas länger angeln könnte bzw. die Karpfen suchen, sind wir auf die Tonstiche in Zehdenick gestoßen. Google earth hat mich noch mehr verwirrt als ich es vorher schon durch das Gewässerverzeichnis des DAV Brandenburg im Netz war. Da sind so viele "Tümpel", dass ich mich einfach nicht zurecht finde. Sind das dort wirklich bloß ca. 5 Seen direkt an der Havel, wo man angeln kann (bzw. darf)??
Welche wären dies?
Ist der Angeldruck, wie woanders beschrieben, immer noch so hoch bzw. hat die Kriminaltät des Rutenklaus und Autoramponierens zugenommen??

Natürlich erwarte ich jetzt keine rießigen Antworten, wo sogar beschrieben ist, wo die Fische sind, da ja jeder seine Heimatgewässer nicht gerne groß veröffentlicht (weil große Fische drin sind) und am nächsten Tag halb Deutschland am Wasser sitzt...
Über allgemeine Infos zur Location würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Mfg. Denny |rolleyes

p.s. keine Antwort wäre auch eine Antwort; man muss sie nur richtig deuten können^^ |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------

